# How to remove fresh lacquer smell in Drawer



## jeeptree2112 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just made two end dressers for beside the bed, three drawers in each and used brush on lacquer this time rather than polyurethane due to the smell always lingers with the poly then the clothes smell. Well, here I am again. Two weeks after the build, drawers open, in the house, airing out, they still make my shirts smell like lacquer after closing one over night. 
First question, How do I get rid of the smell..........it's been 2 weeks airing out.
Second question, what is everybody using on the inside of their drawers that doesn't smell.....I've read poly acrylic and Shellac but no good advice yet. Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jeeptree2112 said:


> Just made two end dressers for beside the bed, three drawers in each and used brush on lacquer this time rather than polyurethane due to the smell always lingers with the poly then the clothes smell. Well, here I am again. Two weeks after the build, drawers open, in the house, airing out, they still make my shirts smell like lacquer after closing one over night.
> First question, How do I get rid of the smell..........it's been 2 weeks airing out.
> Second question, what is everybody using on the inside of their drawers that doesn't smell.....I've read poly acrylic and Shellac but no good advice yet. Thanks


 







It's possible when you brushed on the lacquer, it was done too heavy, and hasn't dried completely. Ordinarily, a sprayed lacquer drawer should air out in a few days. I would give it more time to dry. If it does and still smells, you could lightly sand and apply a waterbase poyurethane. Or, strip off the lacquer and apply a waterbase polyurethane.













 







.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I almost always use shellac to finish drawers, with the exception of bath cabinets. For those I use a water borne finish. I, too, amsurprised the lacquer smell remains, because it's one I've used in the past and had no problems. I have to think it's going to dry and stop smelling soon, but you could top coat it (sealing it) with shellac.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

Time will handle the problem.

All finishes leave some amount of oder. Even unfinished wood has its own smell. They all go away eventually. If you just have to deal with it right now, you might try some scented dryer sheets in the drawers. They just mask one oder with another, but it might be more acceptable.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What the drawer needs is ventilation. You might set the drawers in front of a fan for a day or two.


----------

